# Reptile Cymru



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Went there this weekend just gone and just wanted to say, what an amazing shop, well stocked, not a single unhealthy or unhappy lookin animal, staff who knew what they were talking about, lovely setups with great vivs and clean as anything.

I should be visiting a bit more often hopefully, its well worth the drive and no excuses for anyone wanting to visit an excellent shop as I went from Liverpool :lol2:

Came out lighter than I went in which is always good and everythin I bought has fed already so lookin good 

Reptile Cymru
02920 190291

Thanks for putting up with me Christy


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i went with him and it was one of the best shops ive been in! Fantastic stock, knowledgable staff and i got the most gorgeous, healthy A. Avicularia from there!

Very impressed :no1:


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree we went there the other week. One of the great reptile shops in south wales I believe


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I visited Reptile Cymru yesterday and I have to say I was impressed, I visited another Reptile store in Cardiff (which I couldn't wait to get away from) and other stores in a 15mile or so radius - nothing could compare in my opinion.

I had a chat with the gentleman behind the counter and no doubt he could tell my knowledge in this area was next to none, but he ran through a number of things with me and I felt very comfortable there.

Hopefully I'll be calling Reptile Cymru later this week as they informed me they are going to Hamm (I think it's Hamm) this weekend, lets hope they can source a Leopard Gecko or two for me 

After my visit I wouldn't think of taking my business elsewhere for a reptile.

Jason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, we really try very hard so it's nice to know people approve (although always room for suggestions on more improvements!)

Sorry I wasn't there to say hi yesterday Dork_Knight... you would have talked to Ben (my fiance), his username is "Plutino" on here


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

I love looking around good reptile shops (probably as well all do) and while I am never going to go an buy another reptile I always spend on something for the Iguana :lol:

Look like I am going to have to make the 30min drive to visit here soon.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

underdog;

I don't think you'll be disappointed with a 30 minute journey, it's a great store.

Athravan;

I hope that my Viv and all relevant equipment will arrive tomorrow or Thursday, as soon as I know I have everything ready to use I'll be on the phone with regards to Leopard Gecko Morphs (which I hope will be before Friday) 

Jason


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Christy do you know how far your shop is from milton keynes/northampton.

As i would love to pop in 



Phil : victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I reckon it would take you a good 3-4 hours. It took me 2 1/2 hours from london to there, and that was straight down the m4 with good traffic. : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I reckon it would take you a good 3-4 hours. It took me 2 1/2 hours from london to there, and that was straight down the m4 with good traffic. : victory:


lol, well MK isnt to far from north london.

I think my best bet would google maps, then AA route planner? lol



Phil : victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Reptile Cymru is BY FAR the best reptile shop I've been to in the area, All the animals are happy and very well looked after, and the staff are always really helpful  A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Google Maps says it will take nearly three hours, if you're driving and come from the Birmingham direction then you can come down the A449 (I think) and avoid the bridge tolls - It shouldn't take any longer using this route.

Lets see if these links work;

from: Northampton to: CF5 1JG - Google Maps

and;

from:Northampton to:51.996719,-2.342834 to:CF5 1JG - Google Maps

Jason


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes they work 


Cheers for that, didnt realise cardiff was there lol.
Well i have a heavy foot so we can take an hour of that journey time lol.



Phil : victory:


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

If it helps, I can do from Cardiff to Coventry in just under 2 hours, so shouldn't take too long :lol:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I reckon it would take you a good 3-4 hours. It took me 2 1/2 hours from london to there, and that was straight down the m4 with good traffic. : victory:


We had really good traffic on the way didnt we 
Although i cant say much, i slept through it


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Just be careful, as daft as it sounds as I was travelling back from Birmingham one Friday evening after spending a week there on a course - Anyway, not really paying attention and rather tired I thought that I hadn't see an exit for a while, next thing you know I thought; What the..... XX miles to Oxford

*Shakes Head*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Dork Knight said:


> Just be careful, as daft as it sounds as I was travelling back from Birmingham one Friday evening after spending a week there on a course - Anyway, not really paying attention and rather tired I thought that I hadn't see an exit for a while, next thing you know I thought; What the..... XX miles to Oxford
> 
> *Shakes Head*


We were tired and travelling back one night and saw a sign saying SOUTH WEST and just took it... instead of the sign saing south wales... ended up in Devon before we realised :whistling2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Thanks guys, we really try very hard so it's nice to know people approve (although always room for suggestions on more improvements!)
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there to say hi yesterday Dork_Knight... you would have talked to Ben (my fiance), his username is "Plutino" on here


Which ones ben i always get confused. :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> Which ones ben i always get confused. :lol2:


The one with the American accent?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> Which ones ben i always get confused. :lol2:


Ben's my fiance, the long haired American who caught the tokays for you  Paul is the short haired dude (biscuitman on here).


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahhh now it makes sense. I keep getting confused and scared to ask as im in there enough. :lol2:


----------

